# Engine gone please help



## Frarey17 (Aug 21, 2016)

This is for a diesel engine
There was also oil splashed on passenger side of engine


----------



## Frarey17 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello community, I am in need of some advice. The car had little over 107,000 and I replaced the timing belt about 5,000 miles ago. I followed the outline and video step by step from B Herrman that's on a forum here. Since the replacement, car has been driving fine. Took it out on a road trip as well since then. Two days ago I was driving to work and heard a loud whistle noise. Engine lost power and eventually stalled out. I looked under the hood and there was oil splashed on passenger side of engine. After getting it towed to a chevy dealer they told me oil pump had failed and work is $3600+ and most likely needs a new motor. He said signs of pump failure seemed to have been caused by engine work that was done to the car ??The timing belt was the only engine work that has been done. The guys advice was to trade it in. I wanted to know what other suggestions any of you may have. Thank you.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I cannot help you with car specific advice, but will give a bit of other advice:

1. Use paragraphs in your text so us older folk who may have seen an issue like yours can read it without fatigue.

2. Take the time to set up your question instead of just dumping.

3. Post the link to the outline and video to B Herman. This is a large forum and well ...

4. Take a few pictures to help illustrate the issue and post them.

Hopefully someone understands your question and can help out.


----------



## J-Cruze14 (Aug 2, 2014)

I've followed that timing belt replacement procedure, and I highly doubt anything done from changing a timing belt would cause an oil pump failure. There would have been instant failure if the timing belt was done wrong, and not driving another 5000 miles on it. Tell the mechanics to go fish.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Considering you’re out of warranty does it make a difference?

people say things. Don’t let it get to you.

beyond that the guys advice is sound. Trading it in is something you should really consider especially since a new engine may take a long time to get.


----------

